# Форум для размышляющих > Смерть >  Смерть от старости

## Тальчик

Просто хочется изложить свои мысли, а больше их изложить, так чтобы никто не пришел в ужас негде.
Видела сегодня в одной группе в Контакте новость о ветеране войны, покончившем с собой, после смерти жены. Некоторые писали "как же так, человек столько пережил, и не смог пережить смерть жены", а мне кажется, он правильно сделал.
Поясню, почему я так думаю. За последние 3 года я похоронила двоих бабушек и дедушку. Все трое умерли от старости, в почтенном возрасте. Бабушкам было за 80, дедушка умер в свой 94-й день рождения (да, он умер в день своего рождения). Так вот, я очень хорошо помню, как им до этого было плохо. Особенно бабушке со-стороны отца. 
Она страдала болезнью Альцгеймера, и почти до конца своей болезни понимала, что с нею что-то не так. Ходила под себя, путалась в словах, потом перестала нас узнавать... Время от времени приходила в себя и начинала плакать, спрашивала "я сошла с ума, да?". Под конец, мои родители поместили её в дом престарелых (я не из СНГ, я слышала, что в России эти учреждения считаются сущим адом, у нас это не так, и мне действительно кажется, что так всем было лучше, в первую очередь ей). Так вот, она разучилась вначале жевать, а потом и проглатывать пищу. Моим родителям предлагали поставить ей зонд, но они решили не продлять её мучений. Так что, можно сказать, что она умерла от голода. Хотя официально - от Альцгеймера.

Дедушка со-стороны матери был ветераном войны. Это был очень волевой, сильный человек, в 70 лет он выучил новый язык, в 85 - научился пользоваться интернетом, пока мог - каждый день делал зарядку, выходил гулять. Но в какой-то момент уже не мог. Позже, он много раз говорил, что думает о самоубийстве, но не может позволить себе этого, пока жива его жена. Отказывался пить лекарства, потому что хотел умереть. А его дочь (моя мать) не могла этого понять, конечно, и пыталась уговорить его пить их. А потом возраст начал пагубно сказываться на умственных способностях, он уже тоже плохо узнавал родственников, путался в окружающей его обстановке, и не мог уже принять такое сознательное решение. Смерти бабушки он так и не дождался, она умерла через две недели после него (да, у меня был очень "веселый" месяц). Последний раз, когда я разговаривала с ним, приблизительно за месяц до его смерти, он очень много плакал и когда я уходила, прощался, как будто мы с ним больше не увидимся. В последствии так и получилось, потому что последние пару недель до смерти он почти все время спал.

Так вот я к чему это все... 
В нашей современной культуре, смерть от старости воспринимается, как благо. Мол, человек прожил целую жизнь, умер в окружении любящих родственников... Мне кажется, нет в этом блага. Много лет ты чувствуешь, как у тебя отказывает деталька за деталькой, каждый день у тебя остается все меньше способностей двигаться, говорить, думать... Пока наконец, в результате отказа очередной жизненно важной шестеренки, ты не умираешь. Процесс может длиться годы и причинять неимоверные страдания и тебе и твоим близким.
Так что я очень хорошо понимаю людей, которые с приходом старости и старческой беспомощности, решили наложить на себя руки. Это не может считаться грехом.

Простите за сумбурность изложения, просто хотелось где-ниубудь высказаться.

----------


## Тальчик

И да, я очень надеюсь что то, что я тут написала, не сочтется призывом к самоубийству. Я просто пишу, что понимаю почему люди так поступают. И кроме того, сомневаюсь, что на этом форуме сидят люди тех возрастов, о которых идет речь.

----------


## Aare

Самое поганое будет, когда ты где-нибудь к 85-ти настолько выжевешь из ума, что перестанешь вообще что-либо соображать. Там уже не проблемы с зарядкой и путание окружения будет, а залипание овощем в одну точку, вой как у животного и хождение под себя. И все вокруг родственники будут желать тебе смерти, даже не скрывая этого. В мечтах, что ты не больше не будешь создавать проблем и освободишь жилплощадь.

----------


## trypo

пока ты не доживешь до старости и немощности , ничего ты не поймешь.
все твое "понимание" старости - не более чем витание в облаках.
мотивация старости - не бегство от немощности и недугов , это как раз таки мотивация юности -
а переход  в состояние "пора, время пришло".
ты излишне романтизируешь смерть - смерть не может быть благом - 
нету такой культурной ценности , как "смерть есть благо".
и навешивание ярлыков грешности по типу : этот суицидник грешен , ибо юн - а этот безгрешен , ибо стар -
не тебе это решать.

----------


## Aare

> пока ты не доживешь до старости и немощности , ничего ты не поймешь.
> все твое "понимание" старости - не более чем витание в облаках.
> мотивация старости - не бегство от немощности и недугов , это как раз таки мотивация юности -
> а переход  в состояние "пора, время пришло".


 Ты ж тоже до старости не дожил, откуда ты это знаешь.

----------


## теремок

> Ты ж тоже до старости не дожил, откуда ты это знаешь.


 Ты не видел сам,что трава зелёного цвета,так откуда это знаешь?

----------


## Aare

> Ты не видел сам,что трава зелёного цвета,так откуда это знаешь?


 Неудачное сравнение. Надеюсь не надо объяснять почему.

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

Смерть от старости это ужасно - куда лучше жить вечно)

----------


## Тальчик

> ты излишне романтизируешь смерть - смерть не может быть благом - 
> нету такой культурной ценности , как "смерть есть благо".
> и навешивание ярлыков грешности по типу : этот суицидник грешен , ибо юн - а этот безгрешен , ибо стар -
> не тебе это решать.


  Ну на самом деле я вообще отрицаю понятие "греха", так как не верю в бога. Я имела ввиду, что не чтоит считать предосудительным такой поступок в старческом возрасте. Слово грех тут и правда не очень подходит, потому что оно сразу ассоциируется с христианством, адом и раем итп.
Я не романтизирую, я говорю об отношении общества, которое в большинстве своем считает, что смерть от старости - лучший вариант смерти.  То-есть - да, я даже могу с этим согласиться, если человек до последнего дня полностью функционировал, а потом внезапно уснул и не проснулся. Но это же редкость.

----------


## Тальчик

> Смерть от старости это ужасно - куда лучше жить вечно)


  Нет уж, спасибо  :Smile:  не в этом мире. Вот если бы существовал бы мир из Лабиринтов Ехо, ну или хотя бы, Средиземье, на худой конец, я бы еще подумала))

----------


## worm

Ну, люди сами выбрали такую смерть. Если я доживу до старости и замечу, что буду утрачивать дееспособность, я себя убью.
В Америке полно книжек о смерти (например Derek Humphry много книжек написал по этой теме), в которых написано, что смерть должна быть достойной.
Кто думает и читает книжки умирает достойно. Кто не хочет ничего делать, в конце жизни страдает несколько лет и умирает в муках.
Сочувствовать стоит только тем людям, которые стали инвалидами из-за несчастного случая и уже не могут организовать себе правильный уход из жизни.

----------


## теремок

Да,книг написано до фига.И всё пишут,пишут...Просто для того,чтобы человечество жило-было...А ЗА книгами-пустота.И в тоге все просто умрут.
Тсссс...Не шумите ;-)

----------


## теремок

Как всё-таки люди боятся смерти...Больше страха-больше смысла в жизни...Больше работы ушами,головой,глазами,ртом,ногами,носом...внешними внутренними чувствами-всё больше и больше мусора.

----------


## tempo

Теремок, смерть как допинг и неизбежный партнёр.
Всё равно все помрём, так чего её бояться?

----------


## теремок

> Теремок, смерть как допинг и неизбежный партнёр.
> Всё равно все помрём, так чего её бояться?


 Страх-это хорошо.Это по-живому.А вот равнодушее если...

----------


## Тальчик

> смерть как допинг и неизбежный партнёр.
> Всё равно все помрём, так чего её бояться?


 Все надеются, что умрут спокойно и безболезненно, что это будет просто как заснуть.

----------


## tempo

Тольчик, многие так и умрут, безболезненно. А кто-то помучается. Но в любом случае, стоит обратить внимание на то, КАК жить. Будет или нет загробная жизнь, не важно, хотя и хотелось бы :face:

----------


## worm

> Да,книг написано до фига.И всё пишут,пишут...Просто для того,чтобы человечество жило-было...А ЗА книгами-пустота.И в тоге все просто умрут.
> Тсссс...Не шумите ;-)


 Теремко, не оправдывай свою дислексию.

----------


## старый_параноик

> Самое поганое будет, когда ты где-нибудь к 85-ти настолько выжевешь из ума, что перестанешь вообще что-либо соображать. Там уже не проблемы с зарядкой и путание окружения будет, а залипание овощем в одну точку, вой как у животного и хождение под себя. И все вокруг родственники будут желать тебе смерти, даже не скрывая этого. В мечтах, что ты не больше не будешь создавать проблем и освободишь жилплощадь.


 вот такого исхода я боюсь и не желаю больше всего...умереть от старости - это страшно!

----------


## Wasted

У меня бабулька девяноста лет сейчас лежит в кровати, смотря куда-то пустыми глазами весь день, иногда что-то говорит совершенно безумное. не понимает, где она и кто рядом с ней, срёт в памперсы и не чувствует, зато ест за троих. Не хочу я себе такой старости, прости меня Господи. Хотя мужики нынче долго и не живут, уже с 40 начинают откидываться.

----------


## Крибле-крабле-бумс!

А если человек вообще не планирует обзаводиться потомством (как я) или, в силу определённых причин, не может этого сделать, то тогда тем более следует заранее позаботиться о том, чтобы в нужный момент была возможность добровольно умереть.

----------


## Wasted

То же самое думаю.
Чем подыхать под забором иди гнить в интернате, лучше взять ответственность за свою смерть на себя.

----------


## name pame

Печально вырастить детей, которые заморили тебя беспомощную голодом в старости. Лучше было убить себя до их рождения. Но надежда, что все будет не так не дает этого сделать.

----------


## name pame

Не согласна, что если в жизни есть страдания и непонимание чего-либо - не стоит жить. Я с рождения страдаю и даже до него. Но все равно можно найти хоть немного прелести в любой ситуации.

----------

